# Galaxy Nexus Screen Complaints



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

For all those *****ing and whining about the "pentile" Galaxy Nexus screen and how disappointing that is, please read this and shut up. http://twitter.com/#!/P3Droid/status/127740752150274048 Now, I know that we all know that p3droid is a complete douchebag ****stick and he deserves to be beaten on principle alone, but he does have the device in hand. So, I give credence to his comments this time only.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

kidserious said:


> For all those *****ing and whining about the "pentile" Galaxy Nexus screen and how disappointing that is, please read this and shut up. http://twitter.com/#!/P3Droid/status/127740752150274048


Did you just quote P3Droid and tell us to listen to him? Honestly? No comment.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Did you just quote P3Droid and tell us to listen to him? Honestly? No comment.


Very good point and as big of a douchebag as he is and as much as I want to curbstomp his head, he does have the device in hand. So I'll listen on this one occasion.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, considering you know my point. I'll retract the previous thoughts I had about you. Although, he could put the phone in my face and I still wouldn't believe how the screen looks until the one I buy is in my hands.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Lol, considering you know my point. I'll retract the previous thoughts I had about you. Although, he could put the phone in my face and I still wouldn't believe how the screen looks until the one I buy is in my hands.


Fair enough, but is does sound promising at the very least.


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Sams...---is-the-PenTile-matrix-bad-for-you_id23134?
Wouldn't say the pentile arrangement is perfect, look at those reds!


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

When they put the phone next to the I%hone 4s it blew it outta the water.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

First of all, there's been some nasty comments in here. Even if they're not directed at other forum members, please be classy. 

---
(on topic now)

My opinion is this. Pentile matrix is most definitely non-ideal. I would DEFINITELY much prefer the RGB matrix. HOWEVER, it's a fact that if we get an RGB matrix on this phone then it CANNOT be a 720p screen. Given the options of a Pentile 720p screen or an RGB qHD screen, I'd prefer the Pentile 720p screen. It's all about trade-offs and you can't have it all (at least not until it all is possible). Sure, once the HD Super AMOLED *Plus* screens come out, they'll clearly be superior to these but that is simply not an option right now (boy, I wish it was!).

So if you still have beef with this Pentile matrix, please 1) acknowledge that going 720p without it is impossible right now on an AMOLED display and 2) please specify that you would prefer a qHD RGB screen instead. Otherwise, you need to acknowledge that while it's non-ideal, it's as good as we can get right now without delaying the Galaxy Nexus by another ~6 months (which is undoubtedly also a bad idea!).


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Like Jax said, the pentile 720p is way nicer than any other pentile that has come out so far. This isn't going to look like the POS pentile that Moto put out on a few phones.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> First of all, there's been some nasty comments in here. Even if they're not directed at other forum members, please be classy.
> 
> ---
> (on topic now)
> ...


Exactly. This isn't going to be like the garbage Moto uses and I'm sure it will look fantastic. There is always something with any phone people will disagree with and that's why Android is great because we have options on what device to buy!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

One more thing I've been thinking and have now found a way to explain is this:

Consider giving a "score" to each screen option. I would do so as such (going by memory, this isn't meant to be complete but to show how I would compare one versus another):

- Each bump up in resolution: +1
- Pentile Matrix: -0.5

G1 screen: 1 point
OG Droid/Droid X: 2 points
qHD with RGB: 3 points
qHD with pentile: 2.5 points
720p with pentile (Galaxy Nexus): 3.5 points
720p with RGB: 4 points

Yes, it's a compromise but if it gets us to the next resolution then it's worth it.

(not attempting to compare amoled vs super lcd or anything like that here)


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

"kidserious said:


> Very good point and as big of a douchebag as he is and as much as I want to curbstomp his head, he does have the device in hand. So I'll listen on this one occasion.


Lmao why don't you tell us how you really feel lol


----------



## Communisum (Sep 17, 2011)

\"kidserious\" said:


> Very good point and as big of a douchebag as he is and as much as I want to curbstomp his head, he does have the device in hand. So I\'ll listen on this one occasion.


Why do you hate him.... he is an awesome and crutial part of android as a whole... what have you given android?????????


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Communisum said:


> Why do you hate him.... he is an awesome and crutial part of android as a whole... what have you given android?????????


First of all, I don't HATE anybody in this world. Second, yes he has some awesome inside sources and information when it comes to android and I actually do believe what he says when it comes to pretty much anything android. HOWEVER, he is a complete ***hole prick who thinks his stuff doesn't stink. He disrespects and talks down to people as if they are less than him. He CHARGES peoples for leaks and firmware in an OPEN SOURCE COMMUNITY but then gets upset at people who redistribute paid apps. Wtf you hypocrite?!?!? And also, it's hard for me to respect anybody who prefers to develop for sh**ty locked Motorola devices. And to answer your question and further make your point, I haven't really done anything for the android community except help others wherever I can and donate to developers. BUT, if I ever did decide to do something more for the community, I sure as HELL wouldn't do it like p3droid does. Motorola and their locked bootloader fanboys can have him and all his pompous douchebaggery. This post was NOT meant to offend ANYONE except p3droid, so if that is what happened, my sincerest apologies.

/me sits back and awaits the flames

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bunchdx (Jul 28, 2011)

Why does everyone think of him as a douche? I personally am thankful for the leaks and everything else he has provided for the DX? Just curious, did I miss something?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I already asked people to be classy. That is not happening. We are here for technology and not for bashing people. If you don't like those people, then don't participate in their communities. But don't expect other communities (that they don't participate in) to be breeding grounds for bashing that person.

In the mean time, the topic of this thread is: *Galaxy Nexus Screen Complaints*


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

Thread Locked


----------

